# Fissidens "Splachnobryoides"



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

It is regarded as the world's smallest Fissidens. Introduced to the aquarium many years ago from Asia. Photos from polish pet store of this wonderful moss, won the hearts of many aquarists. To this day is extraordinary rarity. Often confused with other bigger Fissidens spec., but twigs of this original one, grow up to 5-10 mm only. Ladies and gentlemen, this is the "great" Splachnobryoides!!


















​


----------

